# REW on OS X 10.5 and DIgidesign Mbox



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I try to use REW on OS X 10.5.6 with an external USB audio interface (Digidesign Mbox). No matter what settings I choose in REW, System Preferences or Audio MIDI Setup, REW doesn't use the Mbox as an input device although it's selectable in REW's input device list. REW always uses the internal microphone of my MacBook Pro. Any ideas how to fix this? Java Preferences are set to JSE 5.0.

Thanks for your help, Markus


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

For the longest time, I had to always manually select my M-Audio MobilePre in REW to use it for in and out device. It defaulted to the internal soundcard.

I honestly forget what I changed, but I think it was a Windows setting, not REW or Java. Doesn't help you directly, but the problem may be with the computer settings.

We've got a few OSX people here, hopefully one of them will chime in.

And Welcome to the Shack! :wave:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe that on some MacBooks the internal mic is always active, at least for Java apps, so you have to set the mic volume to zero in the Audio Midi preferences as well as selecting the Mbox as the default input.


----------



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

I remember seeing a post a few months back when I was trying to get this same thing figured out that said you can't use an Mbox. I think the Digidesign stuff is all proprietary and only works with Pro Tools software.


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

JohnM, thanks but it looks like JAVA overrides the settings in Audio MIDI Setup. "Default Input" always switches back to "Built-in Microphone" when REW is started.
Has anybody ever managed to get REW running on a Mac with an external USB or Firewire audio device??

fsrenduro, you can use Digidesign hardware with any software on a Mac when the Digidesign CoreAudio Driver is installed.

Best, Markus


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

External USB works fine with 10.5, Apple fixed a bug that exists in 10.4 that prevents Java apps seeing USB soundcard inputs, but the same issue still seems to affect Firewire soundcard inputs.


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

What USB device did you use to test REW on OS X? I'm using 10.5.6 which is the most current OS version on a MacBook Pro (MacBookPro5,1). Digidesign's MBox is a USB device (see "http://www.digidesign.com/index.cfm?navid=134&itemid=2620&langid=1")

Best, Markus


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I used an Edirol UA-1A I have lying around (modified to remove the internal loopback).


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

Does the Edirol require you to install anything for it to run?

Best, Markus


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No, just plugged it in.


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like the problems I'm experiencing are caused by the Digidesign CoreAudio driver. Can anybody else confirm that?

Best, Markus


----------

